

Ethics: A company goes back on its promise -- revisited - Amanjeev

This post is a follow through post for http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1355550<p>---<p>Quick recap: A company I recently interviewed for, has been giving me pains in reimbursing my money they had promised to me before the interview. I have their emails and it has been two months.<p>---<p>Folks here at HN have been really helpful. Thanks a lot for your comments.<p>So, I have called the company and they say they are working on it. Meanwhile, I have another questions: Is it ok if I write a blog post on my personal blog about my experience in that company? Can they sue me if I do that?
======
iamdave
Truthfully, I wouldn't recommend it. Hiring managers have a very unhealthy
knack for dissecting everything you say as means of determining what kind of
employee you'll be.

Rattling the cage in _any_ fashion in this situation is only going to hurt
your chances of finding another job if it gets enough attention. That's not
your fault, because I'm sure you're capable of writing an excellent entry on
this. Sadly, hiring managers are too superficial.

------
dasht
_"Can they sue me if I do that?"_

Ask an attorney or for self-help try something like Nolo press' web site.

